# How does other tanks sit on the subox?



## bjorncoetsee (30/6/15)

Im deciding between waiting for the istick 40 with a billow v2 or buying a subox kit? But will other tanks like the billow sit flush on the subox?


----------



## VapingSquid (30/6/15)

It's an amazing device but I tried to put my Derringer on my colleagues Subox and it wouldn't make contact at all = they won't work together. That alone is enough to ward me far far off.

Further reading:

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic.../kanger_subox_kbox_mini_warning_510_pin_same/

And: apparently a spring loaded version is eta July

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (30/6/15)

Nautilus Mini - Sits flush, works perfectly,
Arctic - Sits flush, works perfectly,
Zephyrus - Sits flush, works perfectly...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (30/6/15)

jl10101 said:


> It's an amazing device but I tried to put my Derringer on my colleagues Subox and it wouldn't make contact at all = they won't work together. That alone is enough to ward me far far off.
> 
> Further reading:
> 
> ...



My derringer worked perfectly on the Subox mini.. Its a clone though.. maybe that's why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (30/6/15)

skola said:


> My derringer worked perfectly on the Subox mini.. Its a clone though.. maybe that's why.



Thats strange that mine won't. Im glad it's working for you though, I was perplexed to say the least, then I checked it out and it wasn't spring loaded. 

Other than that (and it's just *my *experience), the device seems to be remarkably solid and well built, super slick!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 3FVape (30/6/15)

jl10101 said:


> Thats strange that mine won't. Im glad it's working for you though, I was perplexed to say the least, then I checked it out and it wasn't spring loaded.
> 
> Other than that (and it's just *my *experience), the device seems to be remarkably solid and well built, super slick!




Have you noticed the Ohm? the subox has a request on Ohm


----------

